# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Enclosure of the Month March 2012

## John Clare

Enter your photo for the Enclosure of the Month Competition for March 2012. Please enter only your own photo, and only one photo each month. You may enter the same photo again if it hasn't won any of the previous competitions.

Enter your photo in this thread and voting will start at the beginning of March.

----------


## S13

I'll kick this one off.

Basic 12x12x18 Zoo Med set up.  Hydroball bottom for drainage layer, cocofiber substrate, moss, few stones for decoration, two water dishes (one on the floor, the other is the leaf suction water dish up top), golden pothos plant, mushroom ledge up top, vine branch from the bottom going to the top, tiki guy statue  :Stick Out Tongue:   Don't mind the blue sides, Burn is still in the introduction process to his new home so I have everthing covered up until he feels comfortable.

----------


## Pandora3d

The Tank (10gal).

----------


## Savannah

heres mine!

----------


## thadmy

Here is mine good luck everyone.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

And another pumilio terrarium, obviously that i like the cork branches i think  :Wink:

----------


## mh530

Here is mine! It prob won't get picked though! You guys are soooo good!!!

----------


## Gail

I thought it turned out pretty good using a tiny Exo Terra 8 x 8 x 12 for one Cope's Grey Tree Frog approx 3/4" snout to vent. This morphed in late fall and was brought inside with 6 others.  These will be released once the weather warms up. This belongs to my neighbor but she asked that I post this.

----------


## KingCam

Gorgeous setup, Gail!  I recognize the polka dot plant and the umbrella plant, but what are the others?  I'm especially interested in that thing behind the polka dot plant that looks like it has tentacles or something.

EDIT:  I just read that your neighbor owns this ~oops~  I'd still like to know the plants if you happen to know what they are

----------


## KingCam

Here's my entry, hope you guys like  :Big Grin:   I should have taken this picture with my digital camera instead of my cell phone, but oh well, here it is

----------


## fardilis

African Bullfrog tank.

----------


## KingCam

> African Bullfrog tank.


 Gorgeous tank!  I bet you win with that.

----------


## Gail

We worked on this together when we bought the plants.  Behind the polka dot is a tillandsia (BULBOSA GUATEMALAN), in the back corner is a creeping fig, and I don't remember the type of fern in the front.



> Gorgeous setup, Gail!  I recognize the polka dot plant and the umbrella plant, but what are the others?  I'm especially interested in that thing behind the polka dot plant that looks like it has tentacles or something.
> 
> EDIT:  I just read that your neighbor owns this ~oops~  I'd still like to know the plants if you happen to know what they are

----------


## Whistly

This is gonna be a hard choice this month so many great enclosures!!!

----------


## s6t6nic6l

THE ABODE FOR MY ORIENTAL FIRE BELLY TOADS (4)

----------


## Gail

This is amazing!! I love this set-up.  Did you make the lagoon part or does this come as a kit?


> THE ABODE FOR MY ORIENTAL FIRE BELLY TOADS (4)

----------


## Heather

My retf home  :Smile:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> This is amazing!! I love this set-up.  Did you make the lagoon part or does this come as a kit?


thread link if your interested in the build: http://www.frogforum.net/fire-belly-...-new-look.html

----------


## Treesniffer

There's beauty in simple lines and function. 


> Here is mine! It prob won't get picked though! You guys are soooo good!!!

----------


## Treesniffer

If I were a Fire Belly Toad, I would be so happy here. You were "one with the Toad" when you created this home. 


> THE ABODE FOR MY ORIENTAL FIRE BELLY TOADS (4)

----------

